# Postbank Redundancy



## PB666 (30 Apr 2010)

Postbank began announcing redundancies yesterday.

50 out of the 130 staff are to be given notice this week, getting 7.5 weeks per year of service. I'm sure most have fairly short service though as they are not around for too long, so the payout will be low.

They announced before that they would not be closing until Dec 31st, this looks like they will be closing a lot earlier. How will they be able to deal with closing down if they are getting rid of so many staff so early?
Should I close my account straight away?


----------



## huskerdu (11 May 2010)

PB666 said:


> Should I close my account straight away?



I don't see whay you should, or need to. 
Are the 50 redundancies for immediate effect, or have people been issued their RP50s for a future redundancy date. 

If you I were you, I would be deciding where I am going to move my savings, 
so you are not making a rushed decision in a few months time, but I see no reason for withdrawing my money today, for the sake of it.


----------

